# Anyone hunt elk DIY in Colorado?



## guesswho (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been wanting to hunt elk for a long time. Recently I recieved my latest petersons bowhunting and read about DIY elk hunts. Since I read the article and done some research on the web with the Colorado wildlife agency I'm now saving my money for the trip.  My question is this. 

Has any of you guys done this before? I will have to hunt public land, and most likely wont get a "trophy" so to speak.  But any elk will be trophy to me.  I'm looking for recommendations on locations.  It will be during bow season if that helps. 

Colorado was my main choice on state due to over the counter sales versus a draw.


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm headed out there for my first DIY elk hunt this fall. So I can't say yet. But I am STOKED!


----------



## guesswho (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool. Good luck. 

Are you driving or flying. I plan on driving out myself.


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 28, 2013)

Driving. Was gonna fly until I lost my job, now I have the time to drive. Been planning it three years. I'm keeping my area to myself, but you may want to look into unit 21-22. In 21 the area around Cathedral Peaks (or is it Bluffs) looked promising before we found this other area. Apparently the trick in 22 is to find the water. There's a big swath of the unit that is owned by an oil company but you can hunt it, though apparently it's the worst kept secret in elk hunting.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 28, 2013)

I do, pm me andI can help you out


----------



## guesswho (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not wanting or expecting any honey holes, just a few names of parks that would be a good start. 

Bigrnyrs, pm sent.

And thanks grey man for the advice.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jun 29, 2013)

My advice is to do alot of internet searching, alot of calling to Game department Biologists/game wardens.  If you have 3-4 weeks to devote to it and hunt hard you will have success.  Over the last 8 years Ive killed 2 P&Y antelope, 2 bull elk, 1 cow elk and 2 mule deer bucks.  All DIY public land bow hunting, sleeping in a tent and driving West.  As for areas.......Medicine Bow NF. and White River both are Co. and Wy.
A few pics to get you stoked.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 29, 2013)

A lot of will depend on what kind of hunt you want. Where I go it's a good 10 miles from where any vehicle is allowed. That means you are packing and camping. It's a pretty tough way to hunt but man is it pretty in that valley. I know there are some that go to units where 4 wheelers can be used.


----------



## kbuck1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Unit 24 is good near meeker if you go up towards park creek or oyster lake


----------



## guesswho (Jun 29, 2013)

Great pics. And thanks for te pointers. I lie the idea of packing in, but my dad is really wanting to go and could. Not handle the hike.


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 29, 2013)

Unit 22 is also around Meeker, to the SW if I recall right.


----------



## Scoutman (Jun 29, 2013)

We go every year and stay 2 weeks.We don't pack in but do hike 6-8 miles a day.Hunted same area since 05,my best advice is start working on leg strength,cardio,and mental toughness.There are no shortcuts to elk hunting,it is hard work period.You aren't gonna shoot one on a ATV or next to a road.Its all fun and games until ones dead,then the big boy pants are put on.Good luck and prepare to be hooked for life.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 29, 2013)

Elk hunting is only fun from the shot to the recovery. Everything else is comparable to coal mining. It sucks to breath, it sucks to walk, it sucks to have a thunder storm pop over the top of a mountain and the temp go from 70 to about 30 and hail fall on you for an hour. It sucks to have a cow moose run through your camp and nearly take your tent with her.......no never mind that was kinda cool.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Jul 1, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Elk hunting is only fun from the shot to the recovery. Everything else is comparable to coal mining. It sucks to breath, it sucks to walk, it sucks to have a thunder storm pop over the top of a mountain and the temp go from 70 to about 30 and hail fall on you for an hour. It sucks to have a cow moose run through your camp and nearly take your tent with her.......no never mind that was kinda cool.


Hey Byron don't forget the altitude sickness!


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 1, 2013)

Altitude sickness sucks. I've had it before, and it's my biggest fear because it can wipe out your entire hunt.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 1, 2013)

Like to killed me in 2010!


----------



## Scoutman (Jul 1, 2013)

Wilderness athlete has a supplement for AS, gonna try it this year.Never had a problem but a little prevention never hurts.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 1, 2013)

I just checked that out, looks intriguing. Know anybody who has tried it?


----------



## Scoutman (Jul 1, 2013)

Friend of mine in cumming,who sheep hunts swears by it.BTW guess who,I was not trying to scare you but most southerners who go Elk hunting are way under prepared physically,I know I was!You can be near elk but if your to beat to get to them then what is the point.So spend 5% of your time picking a unit and 95% doing strenuous aerobic and physical whole body training at your pace.Also you don't have to hunt at 10000 ft to hunt elk either, we don't!


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 1, 2013)

The "at your pace" advice is critical. Most people read up on exercise, pick up someone else's detailed and exacting plan, then fail to execute it because it is too overwhelming. That is why most people's exercise routines don't last. Do something that works for you. I run one long day a week, do push ups, and am about to start doing hikes in a pack. Do what works for you, or you won't do anything.


----------



## guesswho (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree i workout on a regular basis and am in decent shape. However my cardio could always see some improvement. Thanks for the pointers. Im getting stoked just thinking about it.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out if I've got enough warm clothes packed. I will be in northern colorado at 10-11k feet first two weeks of Sept. Here's what I'm wearing, outer layer first:

Windproof fleece outer layer
Windproof Primaloft vest
Long sleeve thick polyester t shirt
Old faithful cotton long johns
Wicking short sleeve t shirt
Under Armour cold gear wicking base layer

I'm wondering if I need a jacket. Average lows in that part of the state is 30, average high 65, record low 15. I also have warm gloves and a balaclava.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 6, 2013)

I would get rid of anything cotton, ANYTHING. You are going to sweat and once that happens the cotton is useless. After going out there several times, I would take a good moister wicking LIGHT base layer, ONE set of light outer wear. I use the Bass Pro Microlite pants ans shirt. Then I would take one set of mid-range outer layer that is water proof. Like a set of sitka gear or UA ridge reaper. Then I would take several changes in socks and underwear. 

It's mostly going to be warm that time of year. All you really need to prepare for is the pop up rain shower that make it cool off at times. Cotton is not worth taking.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot I have an outer rain layer.

I know I posted that I would wear cotton walking around, but when I saw your reply Bigrynrs I remembered thaT was never my plan. I'm gonna bring it in case temps drop at night and I need something to throw on to keep warm in the bag. I hear you loud and clear about cotton, and will apply your advice by removing that from my clothes I will be wearing.

Bigrynrs, are the temps where you hunt close to the ones where I will be?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes that is about the same. Thing is from camp every step towards hunting was uphill. So even if it's 35 degrees in the morning, after you have walked about 100 feet, you are nice and warm. I took several pairs of outer clothes the first time. If I were to go back, I'd cut that down to one. Under wear and socks would be the only multiple clothing articles I would pack. 
Plus regardless of how good your boots are, go to shoebacca.com and buy the 3mm replacement insoles. Trust me, you do not want to get out there with factory insoles. $50 well spent.


----------



## BPowell92 (Jul 6, 2013)

What are some good comfortable boots to wear for this kind of hunting?  I'm taking my first Colorado trip this year for opening week of bow season.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 6, 2013)

I have UA ridge reapers. I might have bought the speed freaks though.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 6, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Yes that is about the same. Thing is from camp every step towards hunting was uphill. So even if it's 35 degrees in the morning, after you have walked about 100 feet, you are nice and warm. I took several pairs of outer clothes the first time. If I were to go back, I'd cut that down to one. Under wear and socks would be the only multiple clothing articles I would pack.
> Plus regardless of how good your boots are, go to shoebacca.com and buy the 3mm replacement insoles. Trust me, you do not want to get out there with factory insoles. $50 well spent.



Very helpful, thank you! Sounds like I am more than adequately prepared in terms of clothing. Bye bye, long johns!


----------



## sasmojoe (Jul 7, 2013)

*Diy*

Me and a friend did a drop camp hunt in colorado several years back. Our outfitter had a camp set up for us and took us in by horseback. I can say you better be in shape. Our camp was at 9200' and we hunted at about 10,500'. It was the toughest hunt (physically) I have ever been on. We saw elk, we had a cow almost run over us. It's a long ride out and back. You can get over the counter archery tags, which is what we did.


----------



## guesswho (Jul 7, 2013)

Great info guys. After talking to several guys that are interested in going, I think I'll be going in the second rifle season with over the counter tags. I've been doing a lot of web research on unit 81 & 74.  Anyone experienced the two area and the public land in them. I believe them to be more arid than the northern unit.   I'll be calling the area land manager soon to discuss the areas with him. 

I wanted to try archery season, but I'll put that on my list for the second trip. All my friends are more gun hunters than bow.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 8, 2013)

You're probably smart for trying with the gun first because your margin for error goes up. I don't gun hunt, so bow only for me!


----------



## Scoutman (Jul 9, 2013)

Picked up a bear tag today super jacked up!Lots of color phase bears out there.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 9, 2013)

We were too high for bears! 
and people............


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 10, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> We were too high for bears!
> and people............




But I bet you were about overrun with those little lemming things. Places I used to go out there, those things were everywhere.


----------



## BlackBore (Jul 10, 2013)

First off I wouldn't support Colorado after they slapped all those new left wing laws into place and ran Magpul outta town. I've elk hunted Idaho and let me tell you , you quickly learn what spot and stalk is all about. Hope your in great shape. Good luck!


----------



## Scoutman (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't blame all the people in Colorado for the actions of a few idiots, they are outnumbered at the polls as we are helpless to do anything about the city of Atlanta and its corruption.The areas I go are bolstered significantly by hunting dollars and the states revenue from licenses,etc,actually goes to the Dow,ours here goes to city of Atlanta mostly and other non wildlife oriented issues. There is not a state in the union that is not dealing with the liberal left.


----------



## guesswho (Jul 10, 2013)

Amen brother! I don't agree with the views of the folks in colorado but am willing to give their elk a piece of my mind though.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 11, 2013)

I support Colorado's new laws and am happy to give them my money. Feel free to stay away, though. More elk for me!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 11, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Elk hunting is only fun from the shot to the recovery. Everything else is comparable to coal mining. It sucks to breath, it sucks to walk, it sucks to have a thunder storm pop over the top of a mountain and the temp go from 70 to about 30 and hail fall on you for an hour. It sucks to have a cow moose run through your camp and nearly take your tent with her.......no never mind that was kinda cool.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll be going this year. Look on Colorado DNR's website. They have lots of stats broken down by GMU to help you decide which one to go to. They also have a number you can call to get more info. Use Google earth and topos to help with remote scouting. Also, if you have a compatible device, you can get maps from http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/ that will have topo and private land public land. There are also overlays for Google earth that show summer herd locations, winter migration, etc. Good luck. Get light stuff for the pack in.


----------



## BlackBore (Jul 16, 2013)

My buddy lives in CO springs and typically hits New Mexico up for elk. He's pulled his fair share from Co. Too.


----------



## guesswho (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah New Mexico is a good choice for bulls too. They don't offer any over the counter tags though. 

I spoke to one of the district managers today. I was a bit confused on "no hunting on national parks" and hunting on national forest. 

Just to clear it up, national forest are open to public hunting. Just check with the area managers to verify.


----------



## Grey Man (Aug 14, 2013)

Giving this thread a bump. When do y'all leave? I'm headed outlay after Labor Day


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am heading out the 6th and my dad is driving out the 27th of this month.  You will enjoy every second of a DIY elk hunt in Colorado.  It's not always about killing something and Colorado will show you that.  The elk pic is of one I took a couple years back.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Aug 14, 2013)

If anyone ever has an empty seat to go with them plz keep me in mind. Been dreaming of doing this. Will cover all costs on my end and help with gas and everything needed!


----------



## 660griz (Aug 14, 2013)

Heading out...driving on 9/18.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 14, 2013)

Mike7474 said:


> It's not always about killing something and Colorado will show you that.  The elk pic is of one I took a couple years back.



You said it. We always say, "That's why they call it hunting and not killing." Beautiful country, good friends = good times. 

Nice elk.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 14, 2013)

TattooedBowHunter said:


> If anyone ever has an empty seat to go with them plz keep me in mind. Been dreaming of doing this. Will cover all costs on my end and help with gas and everything needed!



I will keep you in mind.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks griz!


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 14, 2013)

Heading out Sept 13 come back on October 1.Can't wait,been preparing hard all year.


----------



## BPowell92 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm headed out on August 28th.  It will be my first ever elk hunt.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck to all and let us hear from you,when you get back.


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 14, 2013)

How about we start a LFTT Colorado edition and everyone that goes can post their encounters all month long starting with the fellas going out starting opening weekend.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds good but no cell service where I go.


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 14, 2013)

I usually get service at 10,000 feet lol.


----------



## Grey Man (Aug 14, 2013)

Mike7474 said:


> I usually get service at 10,000 feet lol.



No way! I wonder if I will, wouldn't that be something.


----------



## gcs (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll be out there for the opener. I can't wait.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 15, 2013)

Verizon can't hear me where I go at only 8500.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 15, 2013)

You gonna shoot another nontypical Greg?David said you were shooting great.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, I am skipping this year, however my counterpart that covers the southwest for Parker lives in Utah. He is a very accomplished elk hunter and he has invited me to come hunt with him next year! He guides and has put people on 400" bulls. Now that is in very hard to draw areas. However he tells me that where we are going there is no reason to believe we can not score on a 300" er. I am really excited about that. A friend of mine lives in KY and he drew a cow tag for KY this year so that is pretty awesome too.


----------



## gcs (Aug 15, 2013)

Scoutman said:


> You gonna shoot another nontypical Greg?David said you were shooting great.



I would love to shoot another bull. I also drew a mule deer tag. Maybe I will get lucky again this year. David shoots good too. You need to come up and shoot with us sometimes. Good luck to you on your up coming hunt.


----------

